# Hello From Tennessee



## ArmyVet (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello to all! My wife and I bought a 2015 Outback Terrain 230 TRS last August. It was our first camper purchase and we absolutely love it. So far we have visited numerous campgrounds in Kentucky, Illinois, Alabama as well as Tennessee but are looking forward to seeing many other states in the years to come. Thanks for allowing us into the group.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Welcome to the group! Glad to hear you are using and enjoying your new camper. I'm doing the same thing with the second year with mine, and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! Very good choice of camper and truck!

Todd


----------



## ArmyVet (Jul 12, 2015)

Thank you both for welcoming us into the group! Love the forums here and look forward to many years of conversation and input from you veteran campers


----------



## Stump (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!

Have questions...this site has answers.

Have stories...we love to hear'em.

David


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome...

All questions and stories are welcome as noted above.

If you think your question or story is too silly or embarrassing to post...just look for some of mine...you'll get over that feeling very quickly!

Paul


----------

